# First 2 years of State Sponsorship



## djmalik (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi,

I will be applying for VISA 176 in May. I know that once the visa is granted, it is valid for 5 years and we have to stay first two years in the state which sponsored us

After we get the visa, my plan is to go there with my wife, activate it and come back. Then I want to wait for like for about 6 months or even a year to secure a job and then move permanently to Australia.

The point to which I am confused about is whether the first 2 years of SS will start from the day we enter Australia to activate the visa? If so, then it won't be possible to come back and wait until I find a job. 

Please share your experience and advice how should I go about it

Thanks


----------



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

Please tell me the procedure for state application. I really appreciate.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

djmalik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be applying for VISA 176 in May. I know that once the visa is granted, it is valid for 5 years and we have to stay first two years in the state which sponsored us
> 
> ...


2 years period starts when u commence a job


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

djmalik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be applying for VISA 176 in May. I know that once the visa is granted, it is valid for 5 years and we have to stay first two years in the state which sponsored us
> 
> ...


2 years start from day you get a job , otherwise everyone will do what u proposed  

Also u r palestini so u will have to wait longer before u get the visa because of security check by australia government.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Riza2012 said:


> 2 years start from day you get a job , otherwise everyone will do what u proposed
> 
> Also u r palestini so u will have to wait longer before u get the visa because of security check by australia government.


Are u sure applications from Palestine takes too long to process?


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

shafaqat309 said:


> Are u sure applications from Palestine takes too long to process?


yes palistini and many arabi country applicants have to go through security check similar to some pakistani and bangali. 

india applicants majority don't have security check because INdia is a economic superpower nowadays.


----------



## djmalik (Mar 17, 2012)

Just realized that wrong country was selected..I am from Pakistan and but I guess same security issues are with my country as well


----------



## djmalik (Mar 17, 2012)

Riza2012 said:


> 2 years start from day you get a job , otherwise everyone will do what u proposed
> 
> Also u r palestini so u will have to wait longer before u get the visa because of security check by australia government.


so just to be clear, within five years of validity of the visa, the first 2 years of job should be done in the state that sponsored the visa.
Now if we are not able to stay employed for the whole 2 years, will those months be counted only in which we are employed?


----------



## donny97 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi

We are planning to apply for the same visa, just wondering when the visa is granted how soon to you need to enter australia before the visa would expire?


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Riza2012 said:


> 2 years start from day you get a job , otherwise everyone will do what u proposed


Sorry, I don't agree with this statement. 

@djmalik
AFAIK, 2 years will start when you move permanently to stay in Australia. For example, you are going to AUS in August 2012 to validate your visa. So after landing in vic in august, you will inform the state that you are here for validating the visa and you will move permanently say in jun 2013. Then you can return to your country. Later suppose in jun 2013, you move permanently to vic and inform the state that you have moved permanently.

So, in this case your 2 years count will start from jun 2013. It doesn't matter whether you have a job or not. The only thing that matters is you are staying in vic. You have to inform your address to state authority, they will send mail (not e-mail) to your address several times in two years period for survey and you have to reply those mails. The condition for 176 is you have to live in the state for 2 years, not that you have to work in the state for 2 years.

Hope seniors would correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh my dear you misunderstood this.

I mean to say which state you apply, what was the first step and then next. Please explain if possible. I am new.


----------



## djmalik (Mar 17, 2012)

saydur said:


> Sorry, I don't agree with this statement.
> 
> @djmalik
> AFAIK, 2 years will start when you move permanently to stay in Australia. For example, you are going to AUS in August 2012 to validate your visa. So after landing in vic in august, you will inform the state that you are here for validating the visa and you will move permanently say in jun 2013. Then you can return to your country. Later suppose in jun 2013, you move permanently to vic and inform the state that you have moved permanently.
> ...


Thanks Saydur...can anybody else also confirm about the same? 

Thanks


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

That is correct. Condition is to be physically in the state for two years. It doesn't matter where you work is, or when it starts. As long as you stay the full 2 years in that state you should be fine.


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

djmalik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be applying for VISA 176 in May. I know that once the visa is granted, it is valid for 5 years and we have to stay first two years in the state which sponsored us
> 
> ...


u have to stay for two years and thats all


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

gillofrompk said:


> u have to stay for two years and thats all


but my doubt since beginning is what if we break this and live out of that state! what kind of issues I 'may' face in future say while applying for citizenship?


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> but my doubt since beginning is what if we break this and live out of that state! what kind of issues I 'may' face in future say while applying for citizenship?


Simple if you plan to apply for citizenship you'll not qualify until you do your 2 years in the state


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

naoto said:


> Simple if you plan to apply for citizenship you'll not qualify until you do your 2 years in the state


Is this officially mentioned somewhere? The issue is completing 2 initial years rather than any 2 years during your stay.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> Is this officially mentioned somewhere? The issue is completing 2 initial years rather than any 2 years during your stay.


No it doesn't have to be the first two years. You just have to spend two years. Most people elect to do it at start just so get done and over with it.


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

naoto said:


> Simple if you plan to apply for citizenship you'll not qualify until you do your 2 years in the state


I am not sure if that is correct. as far as I know whether or nor you lived in the state that sponsored you will not have a bearing on the citizenship. This what I have gathered from what I have read so far. Is there anything that you have seen published officially that says you cannot apply for citizenship without completing 2 years in the state?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Even now I am not sure about what ever is being discussed or suggested over here. Just my thought is what kind of issues you will face if you break the moral obligation. This question I know has been floating around this forum for a while and people are just giving their guesses or suggestion but none gave so far a concrete answer with official justification of their statement.


----------



## djmalik (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi,

What do you guys think about the information mentioned in the below link

State Sponsorship - do we have to stay in the state?

I know that it is for visa 475 but I think same can be applied for 176


----------



## djmalik (Mar 17, 2012)

Below is a reply from SA when someone inquired for the same issue

Permanent Visa
While legally the Skilled Sponsored Visa (subclass 137/176/886), allows you to live and work anywhere in Australia, you are reminded that sponsorship was granted to enable you to obtain a permanent visa on the basis that you had indicated that you were genuine in your commitment and interest to live and work in South Australia for at least two years. Through sponsorship from South Australia you were granted a permanent visa by Commonwealth Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC).

You will recall that you had signed a Declaration in the course of the sponsorship application indicating that you would migrate to and live in South Australia for at least two years. Through sponsorship from South Australia you were granted the appropriate visa by Commonwealth Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). Without this sponsorship you would not have been granted this visa. We can only question if the information provided in your application was genuine.

One of the objectives of these State Sponsored schemes is to disperse migrants to areas that sponsor them. By migrants not settling in these areas, the objective of this visa program is being compromised.

Having granted you sponsorship, it would be counter-productive for Immigration SA to now agree for you not to settle in South Australia. We hope that you will consider your moral obligation and the intent and goodwill in which sponsorship was granted.

We advise you to visit/ revisit the employment services to seek more assistance in securing suitable employment. Ring 1800 658 887 to make an appointment. However, ultimately, if you do decide to move, you should e-mail Immigration SA so that we can update our records accordingly and not contact you further.

So what is your opinion?


----------

